# Power steering cooler leaking ...$$



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Anyone know how much they are? Its just 3/8 tubing , may just bend one from brake line . I found part # on a couple of sites but no pricing . I work at a GM dealer but we have a Nissan store in our chain ,of course its too late on Saturday to get an answer in parts dept. Just wondering if anyone else has bought one and how much it was.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

*fabricated one from 3/8 tubing*

bought new tubing bender ,total price including fluid under $20


----------

